# Lelit MaraX Grouphead Thermometer



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So I have a Lelit MaraX arriving tomorrow and I'm already thinking of tinkering with it.

This is my first foray into the world of "real" espresso machine, e61 group. I previously had a SageDB which was so easy to use that it required very little in the way of skill of the operator.

So is a grouphead thermometer a worthwhile addition to a MaraX or is it needless due to the fact the MaraX has three temp settings and requires no cooling flush?

Discuss


----------

